# aluminum look on powerbook...



## ekramer (Feb 4, 2003)

After playing the new aluminum powerbooks... they are definitely much more sturdy and better built than the previous.

However... the damn things look like a painted ibook.. the aluminum looks worse than titanium...

the 17 is as big as a plane wing... now it looks like one too!


----------



## Tomasset (Feb 4, 2003)

what about noise levels?? 

and how hot does the 12" actually get??

T


----------



## stealth (Feb 4, 2003)

the 15inch that my dad has.is very quiet  i love it. i used to take it next to me on my bed. and watch dvds all night  wouuuaaaouw


----------



## kendall (Feb 4, 2003)

aluminum is a very good conductor.  i've read reports on apple's discussion board that the 12" pBook can get scortching hot.  one user tried replacing his HD to alleviate the heat problem.  some people are saying they can get hot enough to physically burn you.  

my TiBook can get very hot if left running on my bed or couch or lap.  My iBook on the other hand never had this problem.  maybe polycarbonate doesnt conduct heat or the G3 just isnt nearly as hot.

the titanium is actually painted where as the anodized aluminum is not.  why people percive it the other way is interesting.


----------



## sheepguy42 (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kendall _
> *aluminum is a very good conductor.  i've read reports on apple's discussion board that the 12" pBook can get scortching hot.  one user tried replacing his HD to alleviate the heat problem.  some people are saying they can get hot enough to physically burn you.
> 
> my TiBook can get very hot if left running on my bed or couch or lap.  My iBook on the other hand never had this problem.  maybe polycarbonate doesnt conduct heat or the G3 just isnt nearly as hot.
> ...


As a matter of fact, the G3 is a surprisingly cool (temperature-wise) chip. It almost lent itself to laptop use during a time when, IIRC, either the Pentium 2 or 3 was getting pushed by intel for laptop use, and laptop manufacturers didn't want it because it was too hot (jokes were made about using the then-still-to-come laptops as a way to iron your pants on a plane). Anyway, polycarbonate is, I think, an insulator, so both your points are correct.
As far as the look, I don't like the golden tint of the aluminum. it just doesn't look as cool as the (paint on the) Ti.


----------



## ekramer (Feb 4, 2003)

well when i played with the 12 inch... it got a lot hotter than the 17 inch one did... why i don't know since they both have the same case...

then again the 17 is 1ghz...  with all the edges being rounded now as to where the 15 inch model was more square... it gives the appearance that its actually larger than it is...

lets just say that i saw a "protoype" of a new 15 inch updated model... side by side to an old 15 inch it was exactly the same thickness...

then pull them part by a few inches and the newer model with the rounded edges appears to be so much thicker... strange!


----------



## hulkaros (Feb 4, 2003)

...but I know for sure that the 15.2" tBook can get VERY hot but not hot enough to burn someone's clothing 

Seriously, though if you read close in Apple Care documents online and also the manuals that came with tBooks CLEARLY they say:

"After extended periods of use, the bottom surface can become very warm. You should avoid prolonged physical contact with the bottom of the computer when it does get warm.

Here are some suggestions for working with your PowerBook to address any concerns you may have with the operating temperature. These suggestions are also applicable to PowerBook G3 Series (Bronze keyboard) and PowerBook (FireWire) computers.

 	When using your PowerBook, place it on a hard surface, such as a desktop or a tray. A hard surface allows air flow under the computer to dissipate heat. Placing it on a soft surface such as a towel or pillow is not recommended because it does not allow air to flow under the computer.
 	Turn on processor cycling in the Energy Saver control panel to greatly reduce the temperature of the computer. To further reduce the operating temperature, select Reduce Processor Speed and select a shorter time setting for Hard Disk Spin down, also in the Energy Saver control panel.

The internal fan in the PowerBook G3 Series and PowerBook G4 comes on within a temperature range that is selected to ensure proper operation of the computer.

The PowerBook G3 Series and PowerBook G4 computers comply with the safety standard for Information Technology Equipment, IEC 950. This safety standard is sometimes referred to as UL 1950 in USA, CSA 950 in Canada, EN 60 950 in Europe, and ASNZ3260 in Australian/New Zealand.

There are third party utilities that measure the temperature of a PowerBook. It is important to understand that these utilities are not measuring the external case temperature. The actual case temperature is much lower.

With processor and bus speeds achieved in portable computers today often matching, if not exceeding, those of desktop systems, increased operating temperatures in portable computing products are common throughout the industry."

Also, taken straight from tBook 1GHz manual:

"When using you PowerBook or when charging the battery, it is normal for the bottom of the case to get warm. The bottom of the PowerBook case functions as a cooling surface that transfers heat from inside the computer to the cooler air outside. The bottom of the case is raised slightly to allow airflow that keeps the unit within normal operating temperatures.

WARNING... Do not place your PowerBook on a pillow or other soft material when it is on, as the material may block the airflow vents and cause the computer to overheat. Never place anything over your keyboard before closing the display. This can cause your computer to cycle on and off which may create excessive heat and drain your battery. Never turn on your computer unless all of its internal and external parts are in place. Operating the computer when it is open or missing parts can be dangerous and can damage your computer.

..."

So, according to this if your tBook or aBook gets hot most probably its your fault  

As for iBook, it is really cooler but then again it doesn't carry all the stuff that p/aBooks have!


----------



## kendall (Feb 4, 2003)

a TiBook can get just as hot on a desk while doing CPU and hard drive intensive tasks such as watching a DVD or compiling software as it can on your lap or pillow.  

it gets uncomfortably hot around the power button and arm rests so regardless of how you use them, they still get hot.

in anycase, if you cant use your notebook any place other than a desk, it kind of defeats the purpose of a portable.


----------



## hulkaros (Feb 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kendall _
> *a TiBook can get just as hot on a desk while doing CPU and hard drive intensive tasks such as watching a DVD or compiling software as it can on your lap or pillow.
> 
> it gets uncomfortably hot around the power button and arm rests so regardless of how you use them, they still get hot.
> ...



...in any place other than a desk and I think so are you Kendal, aren't you? 

Although, I never got my tBook to get got around the arm rests, it SURELY gets VERY hot closer to the screen (and this is from a guy which drains his battery + uses the tBook plugged in power) while doing many heavy tasks 

But I noticed that when the 2 (or are they 3  ) coolers work full time very soon the warm goes away although not forever 

Oh, and with this discussion I remembered the guy who got his thing burned by using a notebook: Was his using a tBook 1GHz?  

Anyways, I think that whatever temperature we get from tBooks is well worth it!


----------



## Jason (Feb 5, 2003)

IIRC it was actually a sony vaio that baked the sausage 

i checked out the new 12inch pbook at a store the other day... its painted plastic... ewww, i'll stick with my ibook thanks..

and as far as my ibook goes, i have no probs using it on my lap, cause thats where it belongs


----------



## hulkaros (Feb 5, 2003)

"IIRC it was actually a sony vaio that baked the sausage  "

  

"i checked out the new 12inch pbook at a store the other day... its painted plastic... ewww, i'll stick with my ibook thanks.."

Especially if you have the 14" iBook 

"and as far as my ibook goes, i have no probs using it on my lap, cause thats where it belongs   "

100% true


----------



## Tomasset (Feb 5, 2003)

oh well.... i just placed my order for the 12" aBook yesterday but now i might cancel it...

the thing is that i *really* like the iBooks (silent and cool) and they do suit my needs for a home machine... but i am kind of impacient  

the 12" aBook seemed cute enough but your comments about heat and fake painting are putting me off a bit...

what would you guys do, stick to the 12" aBook, buy a 14'1 iBook now or waaaaaait until they are upgraded???


----------



## Cat (Feb 5, 2003)

The new PowerBooks aren't painted, their external casings are made out of anodized aluminium, which will not flake like the Titanium paint.

The 12" PB does get quite hot, but it all depends how you will use it: on your desk or on your lap. I think it gets so warm, because it conducts heat better than the iBook (metal vs. plastics). Thus, logically, it will also cool faster. I do not think you would get burns, even though it may feel hot.

Chosing a laptop depends a lot on your needs: What do you want to be able to do with it? How much can you spend? The 12" PB (which I am gettin gtoo btw.) has a lot more capabilities than the current iBooks: a G4, Airport Extreme, built in BlueTooth, ships with more RAM and bigger HD, better video card, monitor spanning etc. There are several threads on the differences and advantages of the 12" PB and the 12" iBook on the forum, just look around a bit!  

[ Pssst: I think Jason was kidding  ]


----------



## Tomasset (Feb 5, 2003)

yes, i agree with you that choosing a laptop should be tailored to your needs. But as i plan to use it only here at home i don´t actually need the G4 Books. A G3 would do.

But then i said to myself, what the heck, i would spend the extra money and get the bells and whistles of the cute machine. 

If it then turns out to be that the aBook is noisy/does get too hot/has fakish aluminium paint then the extra money is kind of thrown out of the window, if you get my drift 

But it seems that this is not the case, thankfully!! 

And I do actually like the dual display capabilities of the aBoook (shame the lack of DVI though), and Bluetooth as I have a T68i. 

Has anyone who has played with an iBook been playing with this machine, btw?? does it feel snappier? I wonder how the lack of L3 cache is affecting its *perceived* performance.  Some were claiming that iMacs feel slow when compared to 15" Powerbooks, and basically the difference was the L3 cache, to my understanding. Would the pseudo-DDR address this issue??

lots of questions.... but this is my first mac u know 

Tomas
PS. The heat generation is not really a problem.... it actually helps to keep the house warm here in norway


----------



## hazmat (Feb 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ekramer _
> *well when i played with the 12 inch... it got a lot hotter than the 17 inch one did... why i don't know since they both have the same case...
> *



If this is indeed true, then I guess the reason would be that the 17" has more surface area than the 12" to dissipate the heat.  Sort of like more of a heat sink.


----------



## Jason (Feb 5, 2003)

psssst actually i wasnt

the 12inch power book i played with was painted plastic for the most part, it felt horrid and looked bad IMHO

and it was running quite warm indeed, much warmer than the ibook, i PERSONALLY wouldnt get it over a 14inch ibook, but thats me, because i dont need a lap top to be a power machine because i already have a power machine (G4 powermac)

anyways use a heat pad on yer jimmy before using it, thats all i have to say


----------



## kendall (Feb 5, 2003)

which parts are you referring to when you say "painted plastic?"


----------



## sheepguy42 (Feb 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Jason _
> *psssst actually i wasnt
> 
> the 12inch power book i played with was painted plastic for the most part, it felt horrid and looked bad IMHO
> *


So I assume you scratched the "paint" off to reveal actual plastic? I doubt it... Aluminum is very light and when textured well doesn't really feel like 'metal' per se. The 12" PB case is NOT mostly painted plastic, the keyboard might be, but that's about it. I agree with the ugly part, because I don't like its looks either, but please document any proof you have of "painted plastic for the most part."


----------



## kendall (Feb 5, 2003)

i think the new aluminum powerbooks are more industrial looking than the elegant tibook.


----------



## Jason (Feb 5, 2003)

i dont have any documented proof, do you have any that proves otherwise? im going by experience on what plastic and aluminum feels like, i only touched the botton portion of the note book and everything i touched was plastic, or at least fealt like it, and it sounded like it and fealt like it when i tapped it as well, thats all i can give you dude

feel free to tell me the exact % of metal vs plastic of the case, because apparently, since you asked for proof, you must have some yourself


----------



## jeb1138 (Feb 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Jason _
> *feel free to tell me the exact % of metal vs plastic of the case, because apparently, since you asked for proof, you must have some yourself  *



  98.7665% "aircraft-grade anodized aluminium", utilizing a volumetric scale. 

From http://www.apple.com/powerbook/index12.html - 


> Housed in a lightweight and durable aluminum alloy enclosure, the PowerBook G4 is resistant to stains and scratches. It?s also perfectly smooth on all surfaces



Also watch:
http://www.apple.com/hardware/video/powerbookg4_012003.html

How exactly would being aluminum help the PowerBook be resistant to stains & scratches if the outer surface wasn't aluminum?


----------



## kendall (Feb 6, 2003)

anodized aluminum no less!

im typing on one right now, the whole thing is anodized aluminum other than the thin grey plastic gasket between the LCD back and front and bottom case and inside top.  the keyboard is plastic to.

its hot people.  this thing is freakin hot!  i had it on my lap for 10 min and now its burning up.


----------



## hulkaros (Feb 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kendall _
> *anodized aluminum no less!
> 
> im typing on one right now, the whole thing is anodized aluminum other than the thin grey plastic gasket between the LCD back and front and bottom case and inside top.  the keyboard is plastic to.
> ...



Did you use a heat pad on yer jimmy before using it as Jason said? 

Seriously, though: Did you check about the exact X version, iLife, etc?

Also, when you were using it for 10 mins: Was it plugged working at full speed or on battery? And also, when the situation is getting hot: How the system handles it? For example the tBook starts working full time its coolers which creates some noise for 1 or 2 minutes and after that the warm goes down until next time


----------



## kendall (Feb 6, 2003)

i used to use my iBook on my lap with just boxers on.  no way in hell with this 12" pBook. 

this pBook didnt come with iLife.  i downloaded the iPhoto and iMovie updates via software update.  it came with quickbooks

it was 10 min on my lap plugged in installing office x and photoshop.  the fan came on one for half a second and shut off.  when the powerbook is idle with no fan, it doesnt cool off that quickly.  30 min later on my desk and it was still very very warm.  i just used a thermometer to measure the heat on the bottom of the pBook while it was flat on a desk.  105 degrees fahrenheit or 40.6 degrees celcius.  thats while watching a dvd.


----------



## Cat (Feb 6, 2003)

Better get a leather apron then ...


----------



## Jason (Feb 6, 2003)

well i stand corrected!

but it still FEELS like plastic and thats all that counts 

*places bet on how long it will take for kendall to come in here and cry about baking meat products*


----------



## stealth (Feb 6, 2003)

it might feel like plastic. i wouldnt know, ive never used it. but from the photos it looks very nice


----------



## aishafenton (Feb 6, 2003)

Jason don't scare me like that!!! I'm just waiting for my 12" powerbook to arrive in the post.

From the pics I've seen it looks very nice to me.  Does it look different in person to the pics below?

http://homepage.mac.com/johnbyrne/PhotoAlbum18.html


----------



## BBenve (Feb 7, 2003)

That Commputer is AWESOME !!!!!


----------

